# Not New Just Returning



## Bro_Vick (Nov 17, 2009)

Back from Afghanistan, when I tried to login, came to realize that my old account has been deleted, due to inactivity. 

I hope all of you are well and I look forward to reconnecting with you all again.

-Bro Vick


----------



## david918 (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome back brother and THANKS for your service!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 17, 2009)

welcome back!


----------



## Bro Mike (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for your service.  Glad you made it home safe.  Wife and dog glad to have you back?


----------



## Bro_Vick (Nov 17, 2009)

Bro Mike said:


> Thanks for your service.  Glad you made it home safe.  Wife and dog glad to have you back?



They are, or at least they are for now. 

Are you going to go to the Alamo again this year?  Last year was a blast!

Let me know,
-Bro Vick


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

glad to see you back


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

welcome back


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Bro Mike (Nov 20, 2009)

Bro_Vick said:


> They are, or at least they are for now.
> 
> Are you going to go to the Alamo again this year?  Last year was a blast!
> 
> ...



I'll be there.  That was a cool evening and thanks for making it so.


----------

